
Docker Hosting Cloud - fayimora
https://sloppy.io/
======
moondev
Sloppy: Careless and unsystematic; excessively casual.

The product looks interesting but the name does not inspire confidence.

Also what advantages does this have over
[https://cloud.docker.com/](https://cloud.docker.com/)

------
stephenr
Given that your selling point is: "FOCUS ON CODING, NOT SERVER MANAGEMENT.", I
think your name needs work.

"Sloppy" is almost never a _good_ adjective, and certainly not something
related to technology and security.

